# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  whats your recomendation on software for newbie starting on a monoprice

## Automatauntaun

Hey,   New here, looking for advice on what programs to start with? I have read up and from what I saw cura, prusa, slic3r? and as for any suggestions on other programs like meshmixer, sculprits etc would be appreciated as well as any other advice on materials and the like. I'm running on a printer out of the box and I'm using mac OS. printer sat for about a year due to work-related issues and have found myself with an abundance of time as we all have. I'm mainly looking to get into printing parts for small models and add on kits and figures.thanks in advance.

----------


## maryfreemann1

I've started here: https://support.shapeways.com/hc/en-...-for-beginners - a series of five tutorials on 3D modeling and 3D printing. Though, perhaps you already know everything based on what you've learned. 

domyessay.onl

----------

